# striking out



## Saldeck

Bonjour,

Un orateur explique:
"How do you react when you believe the thought that you are worthless?
Your stomac can rotate, tears could happen, depression happens...
And we become unkind. And we wonder what is the matter with us. 'I don't want to talk that way to people. I don't want to hurt people.'
And we're *striking out*.
How do we react when we think that thought?
The mind attacks. And then it comes backs and attacks you.
And then guilt happens.
How do I react when I believed the thought 'I can possibly overweight'?
I drank, I smoked... All these addictions kicked in.
It's how we react when we believe these stressful thoughts."

Étant à peu près nul dans les verbes à particule (phrasal verbs), je sollicite ici un avis éclairé.
S'agirait-il plutôt de "se débattre" ou de "rentrer dans le tas" ?

Merci de votre avis.

edit : _wonder_ corrigé par _wander_.
edit : ajout de la suite du discours.


----------



## Itisi

'Et on s'en prend aux autres'


----------



## Saldeck

D'accord, donc pour toi, dans ce contexte, cela traduit une agressivité vers autrui, et non pas une agressivité envers soi ni le fait de "se débattre avec ses problèmes" ?


----------



## sound shift

Saldeck said:


> And we wander 'What is the matter with us? I don't want to talk that way to people. I don't want to hurt people.'


Ce "wander" ne s'ajuste pas au contexte. Il nous faut un "w*o*nder".


----------



## archijacq

Je ne vois pas comment "s'en prendre aux autres"  peut coller avec le contexte cité, si les deux phrases se suivent vraiment dans le texte : _"'What is the matter with us? I don't want to talk that way to people. I don't want to hurt people.'
_

"to strike out" peut signifier "échouer".


----------



## Saldeck

*sound shift* : c'est une erreur de ma part. Désolé. Aurais-tu une réponse à apporter à ma question ?

*archijacq* : c'est une piste intéressante que tu proposes, je t'en remercie.


----------



## Saldeck

Après de plus amples recherches, j'ai trouvé une traduction de _striking out_ qui fait référence au refoulement.
L'orateur parle effectivement ensuite d'un phénomène qui revient, nous fait du tort, et provoque de la culpabilité (j'aurais du le mettre, même si cela ne me paraissait pas pertinent sur le moment).
Cela semble donc correspondre.


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai eu la même réaction qu'archijacq à la proposition d'Itisi... pour la même raison.  Ça ne colle pas avec ce qui précède.

Je ne connaissais pas le sens  _refoulement  _de _"to strike out".   _
Peut-être en raison du sens  (baseball) _retirer sur trois prises..._ j'imaginais quelque chose comme _ « se retrancher / s'effacer / se retirer ». _


----------



## Itisi

En effet, *archijacq* a raison.
Cambridge Dicitonary:
"US informal *to be unsuccessful."*

Je ne connaissais pas ce sens en AE...

Mais le sens que j'avais indiqué plus haut existe bien, en BE, en tout cas, et il est dans mon Harrap's.


----------



## Kelly B

What is the sentence that follows this one, please? Archijacq's suggestion was indeed my first thought (_we fail, _baseball reference_)_ but Itisi's response made me take a closer look at the context sentence, and in combination with "I don't want to hurt people," _we attack_ seems more likely. At this point I'm not sure, because both of those are definitely possible in US English.


----------



## Nicomon

The Macmillan dictionary gives 8 possible meanings to "strike out",  context depending.

do something new
hit/attack someone
criticize someone/something
go in a particular direction
be unsuccessful
remove words from something
stop court case
miss the ball 3 times
Numbers 2 and 3 would be  "to strike out *at*".  Since "at" is missing... I'm not sure that it means  _attack.    _But I'm not sure about_ unsuccessful _either, in context.

I also would like to know what made Saldeck choose _refoulement. _


----------



## Itisi

Nicomon said:


> Numbers 2 and 3 would be  "to strike out *at*".  Since "at" is missing... I'm not sure that it means  _attack.    _But I'm not sure about_ unsuccessful _either, in context.


Pas d'accord ; 'We strike out' sans 'at', pas de problème.  On devient agressif.  Mais je penche maintenant pour 'We fail', d'autant plus que c'est à la ligne.  On sent qu'on n'est pas à la hauteur, on se juge, on ne s'aime pas.  C'est logique.

'Refoulement' : je n'achète pas !


----------



## Nicomon

Alors, faudra dire aux rédacteurs du dico Macmillan qu'ils ont tout faux.  
J'ai bien précisé  #2 et 3 : 





> [intransitive] to try to hit or attack someone or something
> *strike out at:*
> Without warning, he struck out at Holmes with his right hand.
> 
> [intransitive] to criticize someone or something, especially in a speech, interview, or article
> *strike out at:*
> He struck out at supporters of the bill in his speech yesterday.


  When I become agressive, I *lash* out.


----------



## Itisi

Nico, c'est _exactement_ la même chose avec 'lash out *at*' !  On peut avoir avec ou sans  'at'  !

Mais de toute façon, je ne pense pas que ce soit pertinent ici...

Saldeck, est-ce qu'on pourrait voir cette référence à striking out' par rapport au refoulement ?  Il faut garder l'esprit ouvert !


----------



## Saldeck

strike out - Traduction française – Linguee
En relisant l'exemple donné (le 8ème), je me rends compte que c'est une interprétation libre en fait 

Si cela peut vous aider, voici la suite du discours (jai réédité mon premier post pour l'ajouter):

"How do we react when we think that thought?
The mind attacks. And then it comes back and attacks you.
And then guilt happens.
How do I react when I believed the thought 'I can possibly overweight'?
I drank, I smoked... All these addictions kicked in.
It's how we react when we believe these stressful thoughts."


----------



## Itisi

Ça me rassure, Saldeck.  Je ne voyais pas comment ça pouvait marcher !

PS - C'est tout à fait clair avec la suite : Et nous sommes en train d'échouer/Tout est raté.


----------



## Saldeck

Donc toi tu restes sur l'interprétation "On s'en prend aux autres" ?


----------



## Itisi

Toi qui ?   Si c'est de moi qu'il s'agit, j'ai commencé à changer d'avis à #9, et je l'ai précisé à #12.  (Et confirmé dans mon PS à #16.)


----------



## Saldeck

Oui *Itisi*. Tu m'excuseras si au fil de la conversation cela m'aura échappé, d'autant que tu as édité ton dernier post après que je t'aie posé ma question.
Sur la traduction "on échoue", je veux bien. Mais trouves-tu que ça fait bien fluide de l'écrire tel quel :
"Et l'on devient déplaisant. Et l'on se demande ce qui ne va pas chez nous. 'je ne veux pas parler comme ça aux gens. Je ne veux pas blesser les gens.' *Et l'on échoue*."

De plus, je voudrais revenir à nouveau sur la possibilité de "s'en prendre à soi"
Doit-on écarter définitivement cette possibilité, au sens "on se sent coupable, on se fait du mal avec notre culpabilité, on se débat entre notre envie d'être agressif et notre refus de blesser les gens"?


----------



## Itisi

'And we're striking out' est quelque chose que la personne se dit à elle-même,  une des 'stressful thoughts', à mon avis, d'après la phrase qui suit immédiatement après.  Je ne sais pas si ça t'aide...  

Plus loin : 'the mind attacks' est une façon de dire qu'on 's'en prend à soi'.


----------



## Saldeck

Itisi said:


> 'And we're striking out' est quelque chose que la personne se dit à elle-même,  une des 'stressful thoughts', à mon avis, d'après la phrase qui suit immédiatement après.


Non, justement, moi je le comprends comme une explication de l'orateur.



Itisi said:


> 'the mind attacks' est une façon de dire qu'on 's'en prend à soi'.


D'où ma question : est-ce que l'on emploierait le terme "striking out" pour parler du mal que l'on se fait ?


----------



## Itisi

Mais l'orateur se compte parmi ceux à qui ça arrive/c'est arrivé.

Non, 'striking out' dans le sens d'agresser indique un mouvement vers l'extérieur, 'out'.


----------



## Nicomon

Quelqu'un a l'adresse courriel ou le numéro de téléphone de cet orateur ?  
Peux-tu nous dire au moins son nom, des fois qu'on trouverait des textes qu'il a écrits, ou des articles au sujet de ses discours/enseignements?

Parce que moi, je n'ai toujours pas compris.  Je ne lis pas "_we attack_", mais je ne suis pas convaincue  non plus que ce soit "_we fail_".
Ce discours qui passe de _We_, à _I_, à _You, _sans compter que certains temps de verbe ne concordent pas, est disons...  « _confusan_t ».

@ Itisi :  J'ai écrit "lash out" parce que "strike out" ne me viendrait pas pour dire « s'en prendre aux autres ».  Je sais qu'on peut dire aussi "lash out at".

Liens vers le dico de WR :
Strike out *at* = S'en prendre *à*
S'en prendre *à* = lash out *at  *


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

Nicomon said:


> do something new
> hit/attack someone
> criticize someone/something
> go in a particular direction
> be unsuccessful
> remove words from something
> stop court case
> miss the ball 3 times



I see it as number #5, like what archijaq and KellyB initially thought, too. Not certain on this one, though, since none of them seem to be a perfect fit.  But I'm American. Is the person speaking American or British? That might change the meaning. The "lashing out" meaning could work here if it is a British speaker ( because meaning-wise, that could make sense, but using 'striking out' for that is unfamiliar to me in day-to-day American language).

If it is "striking out" as in failing, being unsuccessful... previously they had listed a bunch of ramifications of feeling worthless. So I think they're perhaps saying we're "striking out" in life. Kind of as in, missing out on the possible fullest potential in our lives, we're messing up, going downhill, self-sabotaging. Something like that...maybe.


----------



## Itisi

Soleil_Couchant said:


> previously they had listed a bunch of ramifications of feeling worthless. So I think they're perhaps saying we're "striking out" in life. Kind of as in, missing out on the possible fullest potential in our lives, we're messing up, going downhill, self-sabotaging.


Je comprends que cette phrase est ce que son mental lui dit, veut lui faire croire.  Oui, c'est mal écrit, mais ça doit être la transcription d'un discours.


----------



## archijacq

Pour ménager la chèvre et le chou et concilier l'idée d'une dévalorisation de soi et d'une conduite inadaptée, à côté de la plaque (à la fois défaitiste et chargée d'agressivité), je suggère :
et alors on dérape/et c'est là qu'on dérape


----------



## Nicomon

> Not certain on this one, though, since none of them seem to be a perfect fit.


 My point all along. 
Meaning #5  (that I'm also familiar with) is this : 





> [intransitive] mainly American informal to be unsuccessful in trying to do something
> _Looks like we've struck out _again.


  In context, I wonder :  Trying to do what ?


----------



## archijacq

@Saldeck 
après la phrase _"Et l'on se demande ce qui ne va pas chez nous", _est-il possible de comprendre quelque chose comme : _"on est alors en posture/position d'échec" ?_


----------



## Itisi

Il s'agit du cercle vicieux dans lequel on se trouve quand on croit aux messages négatifs de son mental qui nous dit qu'on est 'worthless'.  Tout le monde (en gros !) peut entendre ce genre de message, certaines personnes plus que d'autres.  Ce n'est pas rationnel, et la question 'trying to do what?' n'est pas là !

PS - *archijacq*, c'est comme ça que je le comprends...


----------



## Saldeck

Je m'excuse pour le multi-quotes, mais il y a beacoup de questions posées et de suggestions faites.



Soleil_Couchant said:


> Is the person speaking American or British?


American.



Itisi said:


> Oui, c'est mal écrit, mais ça doit être la transcription d'un discours.


En effet. C'est une vidéo d'une interview en anglais. Il n'est pas impossible que j'ai mal compris le mot, mais je n'en vois pas d'autres.
Même la détection automatique de sous-titres, qui s'est nettement améliorée, me propose cela.



archijacq said:


> je suggère : et alors on dérape/et c'est là qu'on dérape


Pas bête.



archijacq said:


> @Saldeck
> est-il possible de comprendre quelque chose comme : _"on est alors en posture/position d'échec" ?_


Tout est possible. Mais c'est précisément parce que je n'ai aucune idée comment les comprendre que je viens ici.


----------



## Nicomon

> Ce n'est pas rationnel, et la question 'trying to do what?' n'est pas là ! (Itisi)


  Quand l'expression a ce sens, par définition, "to strike out" = "to be unsuccessful in trying to do something".
Ou comme on le trouve *ici* :  To fail in an endeavour.   D'où ma question, qui ne m'avait pas semblé si bête.

Je demande encore. Quel est le nom de l'orateur?  
Qui est l'interviewer ? L'entrevue est dans le cadre de quelle émission ?  Sur quelle chaine ?

Cette vidéo est-elle facile à trouver en ligne? 
Si oui - comme il est interdit de donner des liens URL vers des vidéos - peut-être qu'on arriverait à la trouver avec suffisamment de détails?

Sinon,  moi je rends mon tablier.  I'm striking myself out of this thread (je me retire de ce fil).


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

Yes, I agree it is not particularly well written. He's saying "we are striking out" for dramatic emphasis to underline what he had previously said. An emphasis/conclusion of what he had said before. Just meaning: we were messing up, missing out, failing, not doing well in life, etc.


----------



## Oddmania

"Et on se plante", en gros.


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

^ yes, like that


----------



## Saldeck

Oddmania said:


> "Et on se plante", en gros.


''On se plante'' peut avoir comme connotation ''Et on a se goure".
Mais j'aime bien ton idée.


----------



## Itisi

Nico, pardon, on peut dire qu'on se trompe en écoutant son mental.


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

Saldeck said:


> ''On se plante'' peut avoir comme connotation ''Et on a se goure".
> Mais j'aime bien ton idée.



Oui, celle-ci, l'idée d'Oddmania (avec le sens negatif), c'est l'idée correcte. Même si il y a peut-être un façon moins ambigu de le dire.


----------



## Nicomon

Eureka!  Je me suis soudain rappelé cet autre fil de Saldeck.  Alors, il s'agit d'une entrevue entre  Byron Katie et Oprah Winfrey. 





> Byron Katie was on Oprah’s XM “Soul Series” and discussed Katie’s philosophy of 'The Work,' how she got to be the person she is today, and how you can get there, too.


 Pour le trouver : Byron Katie - Oprah Soul Series Interview.  Reste plus qu'à savoir si le bout cité est dans la vidéo 1, 2 ou 3.  Idéalement avec précision de la minute, si on ne veut pas tout se taper.
Je vous épargne la peine.  C'est entre 12:20 et 12:40 du premier volet.  

Moi aussi, j'entends  _striking out_ mais l'intonation qui vient avec me laisse un peu perplexe.
Maintenant, je penche plus vers "lashing out" (parce que c'est suivi de "guilt") - sans conviction. À vous de juger.


----------



## Kelly B

Nicomon said:


> Moi aussi, j'entends _striking out_ [...]
> Maintenant, je penche plus vers "lashing out"


D'accord, et ce avec, pour ma part, une certaine conviction, après l'avoir écouté.


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

I had to listen to it three times, haha. I think it's convoluted because Oprah interrupts her train of thought after she starts to say "and what happens when you feel worthless?"  I believe she was going to lead directly to the point that you react by 'lashing out'...but then she had to address/acknowledge what Oprah said first, so it throws the flow off. I guess it is "lashing out" though...it's all over the place, though.  And I don't hear people say "striking out" a lot but, yeah, I guess that's what she means and not failing/whatever.  I also feel like she's treading lightly and tip-toeing around saying what she means (the idea that "hurting people hurt") for whatever reasons.


----------



## Saldeck

Je suis heureux que tout le monde se réjouisse d'entendre ce que j'ai très exactement retranscrit en #1.
Cela vous inspire-t-il davantage une possible traduction en français ?


----------



## Nicomon

En ce qui me concerne, c'est entre autres l'intonation sur laquelle elle le dit qui me fait pencher pour une interprétation (_lashing out_) plutôt que l'autre (_failing_).
Je n'en étais pas aussi sûre avant de l'écouter. 

C'est aussi ce que Kelly et Soleil_Couchant - qui ont aussi lu la transcription avant d'écouter la vidéo - comprennent.

Ce serait donc ce qu'Itisi a écrit :  _on s'en prend aux autres _(post 2) / _on devient agressif _(post 12).
Ou bien, sur un ton familier :  _on saute/pète les plombs_.  

Tu peux aussi cliquer sur les liens vers le dico de WR que j'ai mis au post 23.
Strike out *at* = S'en prendre *à*
S'en prendre *à* = lash out *at *

J'aime aussi l'idée d'archijacq :_ on dérape... _ 

Et là, je me retire vraiment de ce fil.


----------



## Saldeck

Merci pour cette synthèse.
j'avais déjà regardé attentivement les liens que tu me proposes. Mais s'ils me donnent effectivement une définition de ces termes, cela ne m'indique pas comment chacun comprend le contexte.
Devant l'utilisation assez vague que fait l'orateur, je pense que "on dérape" est fidèle à la définition de "striking out" tout en restant vague également.
Je penche donc pour cette solution... sauf avis contraire ou meilleures propositions.


----------



## Itisi

De toute façon, qu'on traduise par l'un ou par l'autre, on ne trahit pas le sens général du texte si on se trompe !  Mais archijacq a trouvé une bonne solution.


----------



## Kelly B

After all that, Itisi's reply back in post 2 is my favorite._ We're striking out _is a restatement of the notion that _we become unkind, _where the odd tone of voice reflects the conflict with the fact that we don't want to hurt others. I'm surprised that _and _wasn't _but, _but I think it's because she's talking in circles, and that discontinuity is fairly normal in speech.


----------

